# Vodds.com | 24/7 Asian Handicap Betting in Sports | Leverage Sports Betting



## vodds.com (Feb 22, 2019)

*WHAT IS VODDS?*
VODDS is an efficient sports trading platform with real-time odds and limits from the most trusted bookmakers. No need to worry about the fast-changing price movements, leverage your sports betting by placing your bets directly on an Asian sportsbooks aggregator.

*WHY VODDS?*
VOdds makes online sports betting a whole lot easier for you.
VOdds is not just a sports betting platform, it allows the users direct market access to top Asian Bookies. VOdds users will be able to see odds from the best Asian bookmakers to bet in each one of them. Basically, you will be betting on the best odds and prices in the market.

*WHAT ARE THE BOOKMAKERS IN VODDS?*
Here are some leading bookmakers included in the expanding list of VOdds partners.
IBCBet (MaxBet)
ISN
SBOBet
PIN88 (Pinnacle)
IWIN168
Crown (Singbet)
SBC
GA288
Wuming

*WHAT ARE THE SPORTS & MARKETS THAT VODDS OFFER?*
VOdds offers the best market for Football,Tennis and Basketball such as 1X2, Asian Handicap, and Asian Totals (Over/Under).


*WHAT ARE THE MODES OF PAYMENTS AVAILABLE ON VODDS?*
VOdds make online sports betting a lot easier for you. Make your deposit anytime you want through SKRILL, NETELLER, Bank Wire and even BITCOIN! Withdrawal is less than 10 minutes.

*HOW CAN I TRY VODDS PLATFORM?*
You can contact VOdds customer support for a demo account if you want to try and experience one of the top sports trading platform.
You can create an account here and access the top Asian bookies in just a single trading platform.


*DOES VODDS GIVE DEALS AND PROMOS?*
VOdds offers a great *25% first deposit bonus* and a *referral program* for you and your friends!

So if you want to experience the smarter way to bet, Bet now on VOdds.

Email: support@vodds.com
Skype: vodds-support
WhatsApp: +639178372617 / +639178612737


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 5, 2019)

Bet now on VOdds and experience the smarter way to bet!


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 12, 2019)

Earn up to 50€/£ just by telling your friend!

How about 25% First deposit bonus sounds?

Bet now on VODDS and experience the smarter way to bet!


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 13, 2019)

UEFA Champions League continues tonight on Vodds.com! 
Bet now on your favorite teams! Bet now on Vodds | The smarter way to bet.

 Bayern München v Liverpool 
 FC Barcelona v Lyon


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 14, 2019)

Europa League! Bet now on your favorite teams on vodds.com and experience the smarter way to bet!


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 20, 2019)

The weekly contest is still hot! Just comment down your pick and you'll have the chance to win 10€/£! Cheers! Good luck!

Vodds.com |  One Efficient Platform  |  The Smarter Way To Bet


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 26, 2019)

*Vodds** Weekly Contest for 3/25/2019

Who is your best Point Guard of 2000?


Just pick and comment your PG to win 10€/£! and as simple as that you're already a participant. Good luck, Cheers!


Complete T&Cs: Here, Cheers!


Note: Every week, Contest banner will be updated. Cheers and Good Luck!!



*


----------



## vodds.com (Apr 1, 2019)

*Vodds** Weekly Contest for 4/1/2019

Which one should Zidane sign next summer? 


Just pick and comment your player to win 10€/£! and as simple as that you're already a participant. Good luck, Cheers!


Complete T&Cs:** Here**, Cheers!


Note: Every week, Contest banner will be updated. Cheers and Good Luck!!*


----------

